# Got out again



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:roflmao: So did you learn to make sure you close his crate?

So I hope the extra pooping is all you have to deal with..... I don't want to hear about any sick dogs.....:crossfing 

Rick


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, Samson got a hold of a roll of toilet paper and had it completely shredded all over the living room. This was with us in the living room with him, so basically he was able to go into the bathroom, carry the roll into the living room and tear it completely apart with us somehow not noticing him. 

That wasn't fun to clean up.... Didn't even think to take a picture, though....:uhoh: 

Rick


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

That is a great picture! I just love Shadow sitting there, so proud of what he has done!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

And three more industrial-sized poops this morning as well! Must be rough on the little guy's digestive tract 

But he's fine - happy, healthy, and energetic.

What an experience.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

OOPS!!! :lol:

Doesn't the neighbor come in during the day to let him out?


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Strangely, they have relatives in town for a couple days, so they weren't around. I discovered this at my "lunch", which was, what, 3:15 or so. Normally though, yes, the neighbors take him out a couple days a week.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that Shadow is OK. A little,ok a lot, of fiber shouldn't hurt much, at least not permanently.I wonder is his poop would burn? Fire starting poop,sounds like Ebay time to me, 
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Can't they just scare the doo-diddle out of you! It is bad enough that they can find things on their own to get into, but when people GIVE them things.......! A couple of weeks ago when Buck and i went down to mail box, next door neighbor pulled to get their mail and she was petting Buck--and told me how much he had enjoyed the pork rib bones her husband had tossed over the fence to him !!!!ARGGGGGG. I told her our dogs are not allowed bones. A few years ago I was at the vets with one of my dogs and i don't remember the details, except we were back in the work area (iCU, bone setting, stitching, dental, etc) and there was a beautiful chocolate lab puppy being worked on. Vet said it's temp was 107 and it had eaten a pork chop bone which splintered and punctured it's stomach and peritonitis had set in. I learned later the pup died. SOOOO no more bones for our dogs, even ones considered safe.

Went out to bring Honey and kayCee in the other day and Honey was running around with some in her mouth--I instantly thought neighbors (the kids) had thrown bones over to our dogs again even tho I said not to, but turned out to be a small flatish rock that she was tossing in air.


----------



## djdeeo (Jan 17, 2006)

At what age does this crazy chewing start? I was so lucky with my Cocker Spaniel, he hardly chewed anything. He still has all of his original puppy toys, he would just carry them around. So far Shamrock goes after some things,:no: but I catch and scold her, so far nothing ruined, I keep wating for the disasters to start, she is only 8 weeks right now. Any advice. She is also in crate, so I have some peace with that. I am more importantly glad to here she is healthy after that buffet she had.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We got Samson at 9 weeks, and he has always chewed. Anything that fits in his mouth, goes in his mouth.

Usually, when we catch him with something, we replace it with one of his toys... But he's swallowed a few things and shredded a few others. Once, he had a complete roll of toilet paper completed shredded and scattered around the living room. Somehow, he pulled that off while we were with him, watching TV. So apparently, he can do it pretty quietly.

Rick


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

GREAT PICT! Here's mine, taken with the webcam. My sheltie figured out the linen closet door and got into the TP rolls. I've titled it, "Wore Out Shep"


----------

